

Useful kernel and driver performance tweaks for your Linux server - laktek
http://timetobleed.com/useful-kernel-and-driver-performance-tweaks-for-your-linux-server/

======
tc
Saying, "epoll is already enabled in [the] most recent kernel[s], but some
strange distributions (which will remain nameless) have this feature
disabled," is cute, but it would be more useful if you named the distributions
so people know if they need to worry with this or not.

------
lamnk
Most of these tips are to improve network performance which is useful for high
traffic websites. However on typical normal servers the constraints often are
cpu/ram/disk, not network bound. So i'd rather leave my server untouched.

~~~
ice799
Firstly - thanks for reading the blog post.

Some of the things mentioned help to reduce CPU usage so that the CPU can do
more useful things (TSO, IOAT, DCA, NIC irqs, etc). ioat moves a _surprising_
number of bytes for the CPU. You might be surprised at how many.

I probably could have (and should have) included a bit more variety, though.

Thanks for reading.

